# Welcome Announcement from James



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Greetings all from a internet cafe in Israel,

700 posts! before i even signed in for the first time here since i created this forum.

This forum is for all of you, players, teachers, listeners, enthusiasts, amateurs so on and on. I hope you find it a useful and entertaining place.

All the technical modifications and further features added to the forum will be done by myself.

Daniel is taking care of all matters at the moment as i'm busy away from my home in London. As soon as i get back to the uk in about a week, i will be sure to go through all your suggestions. 

If you have anything you want to say or talk about, please PM me.

Also we still need moderators who will be dedicated to posting and looking after the forum.

Any ideas for a Solomusic.net Logo?

James


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey James!

How's Israel????

Right after Maine, like last year, eh?

Cool!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

You're in Israel?! Is that where you're learning violin?! That's amazing! I wish I could be you right now.  How is it?

Maybe for the logo you could make a note wth a wavy "flag" with "SM" on it. Or you could make the "olo" in "solo" the note in music (I'm not sure what to call it) that means to play two of the same notes in the same octave at the same time. You know what I mean? (e.g. 4th finger on the D string and open A at the same time). Is there a special name for that? I don't think it is a chord, since they are the same note...


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Israel is great stuff, but i miss my home at the moment.

I had a lesson and masterclass with shlomo mintz, he's a real maestro. Also played Dvorak concerto with orchestra, great experience.

Ida Haendel is coming end of this week  


Rhad perhaps you can make a logo and send it to me? this description is hard to follow. :lol:


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow James, Shlomo Mintz! AWESOME!!

I think he means he wants the olo to look like a unison....


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Aug 2 2004, 08:02 PM
> *Wow James, Shlomo Mintz! AWESOME!!
> 
> I think he means he wants the olo to look like a unison....
> [snapback]1087[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Max's right. Shlomo Mintz. Oh my god. :blink: Did you get to talk to him, or are you just auditing the class? I love his 24 Paganini Caprices. He is awesome!  Jeez, what did you have to do to get in the class? Are you a master violinist or something?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...very cool James...


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Mintz is awesome.

For him i played in a lesson and a special masterclass with orchestra which led to a concert. Yes well there were auditions for the masterclass with orchestra and even to be here.

All the best


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Just an update:

I'm now back in London!

Please send me a PM if you have any suggestions regrading this site. My work will begin soon. If you wish to email - [email protected]

All the best.

James


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...hope you had a great grand tour! LOL...

...btw...'zat you in the picture? You look poised for battle...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Way back in time there was a guy called James


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O amazing.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Way back in time there was a guy called James


we are currently the only two who has given him likes :3


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Way back in time there was a guy called James


James was the original owner/creator of Talk Classical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Way back in time there was a guy called James


You have found Post One Eddie?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Is James alive still or is he now, well, Earthworm Jim?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tulse said:


> You have found Post One Eddie?


Not sure "700 posts! before i even signed in for the first time here since i created this forum" 
Looks like might have been post 701? but first by James upon creating this forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not sure "700 posts! before i even signed in for the first time here since i created this forum"
> Looks like might have been post 701? but first by James upon creating this forum


Strange. So there were 700 posts before the forum was created. Must be one of the mysteries of the internet.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Has to do with infinite parallel universes. In an infinite number of them, the finale of Beethoven's Choral Symphony was based on lyrics by Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Strange. So there were 700 posts before the forum was created. Must be one of the mysteries of the internet.





James said:


> Any ideas for a Solomusic.net Logo?


It seems that TC used to be solomusic.net?  Who knew.

I don't think James was saying there were 700 posts before the forum was created. Rather, he started it and 700 posts had been made before he visited it again. That seems kind of odd, but whatever. :lol: 700 posts probably means new threads and replies.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried emailing James?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Has anyone tried emailing James?


_"Dear James,

Are you still alive?

Sincerely,

The TC Membership of 2018"_

I'm sure he'll be so touched. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

That is a good idea Dr J. Of course, he may be amongst us under a different name. Perhaps you can email him and I will run a sweep to see which Member is James.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Perhaps there is a takeaway message to be had if the founder of this site does not want to have anything to do with it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe there were special terms in place when he sold up.

I'd always thought Daniel was the founder. He must have been a usurper.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope he is no relation to the obvious sock puppet, James Mann.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

James said:


> Greetings all from a internet cafe in Israel


Perhaps the Internet cafe in Israel that James was posting from found out about the Wagner threads and decided to cut off his access!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> I hope he is no relation to the obvious sock puppet, James Mann.


No. The only James I can think of who is music related is James Brown. He was alive back then too. That would be cool.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> No. The only James I can think of who is music related is James Brown. He was alive back then too. That would be cool.


Well, there is that large James Last record collection you have...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Well, there is that large James Last record collection you have...


Yes, it's filed with the Jim Reeves in my cesspit.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i suspect James has accidently decided to join the world of Earthworm Jim and has yet to figure out how to get back to reality... :O which is highly possible.


----------

